# Hygetropin



## get mad get mad (May 25, 2009)

Anyone had expirence with this hyge? Brown tops


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

get mad get mad said:


> View attachment 152766
> Anyone had expirence with this hyge? Brown tops


If that's .com.cn on the box I wouldn't waste your time.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

brown top hyge is fake hyge, the 2 types of genuine hyge are good but neither of them have brown tops....

i also believe someone did a test and found nothing or very little in them


----------



## get mad get mad (May 25, 2009)

@Pscarb check your Facebook mate


----------



## get mad get mad (May 25, 2009)

#minefield, pscarb check your Facebook mate


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

get mad get mad said:


> #minefield, pscarb check your Facebook mate


Why??


----------



## get mad get mad (May 25, 2009)

Inbox


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

get mad get mad said:


> Inbox


why?


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

What should I check on hygetropin to see if it's legit? Which should be the colour of the tops ? Some years ago they where green, but I'm reading about other colours?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

ironman1985bcn said:


> What should I check on hygetropin to see if it's legit? Which should be the colour of the tops ? Some years ago they where green, but I'm reading about other colours?


Green (200ius) or black (100ius) are the ones I'd go for.


----------



## gymspaz (May 23, 2014)

RXQueenie said:


> Green (200ius) or black (100ius) are the ones I'd go for.


why do you say that ? I would avoid all hyges like the plague


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

gymspaz said:


> why do you say that ? I would avoid all hyges like the plague


Why?


----------



## gymspaz (May 23, 2014)

ironman1985bcn said:


> Why?


far too many fakes around, good fakes as well, very hard to spot. its too expensive to risk that kind of money in my opinion


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

gymspaz said:


> far too many fakes around, good fakes as well, very hard to spot. its too expensive to risk that kind of money in my opinion


What about the codes? If code check is good ?

I'm trying to get all info possible on hgh atm as I wouldn't like to get scammed


----------



## gymspaz (May 23, 2014)

ironman1985bcn said:


> What about the codes? If code check is good ?
> 
> I'm trying to get all info possible on hgh atm as I wouldn't like to get scammed


ive seen people have the codes check out ok but then pinning the stuff end up with an itchy rash type thing around the injection site and little to no progress in months on it, don't think that's meant to happen ?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

gymspaz said:


> why do you say that ? I would avoid all hyges like the plague


because I've never had any issues with the genuine hyge and can't vouch for the other coloured tops. would u go for geno?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

gymspaz said:


> far too many fakes around, good fakes as well, very hard to spot. its too expensive to risk that kind of money in my opinion


they are not hard to spot at all to be fair, its just many do not check and do research then get caught out.


----------



## arthemis (Apr 19, 2014)

I ran brow tops for long time from com.cn very great results and i see amazing blood test. If they are fake, they are almost as good as black. I dont know now, but past year i was very happy with browns.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

arthemis said:


> I ran brow tops for long time from com.cn very great results and i see amazing blood test. If they are fake, they are almost as good as black. I dont know now, but past year i was very happy with browns.


where do you see 'amazing blood tests'??


----------



## arthemis (Apr 19, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> where do you see 'amazing blood tests'??


you can check eroids forum there you can find some blood test igf-1 and serum with brown with very good results. Now im with the blacks hyge from hygene and i feel sides and results very similar to brown tops.

I dont know the new sticker brown tops, i only used the past year with the old sticker and different verify code.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

arthemis said:


> you can check eroids forum there you can find some blood test igf-1 and serum with brown with very good results. Now im with the blacks hyge from hygene and i feel sides and results very similar to brown tops.
> 
> I dont know the new sticker brown tops, i only used the past year with the old sticker and different verify code.


the problem i have with brown tops is that they may contain GH but they are fake and being fake the chances of them being accurately dosed is highly unlikely, i have seen serum tests from the brown tops that show very little, but as i said in an earlier thread you can have a high serum test but the GH could be biologically inactive


----------



## arthemis (Apr 19, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> the problem i have with brown tops is that they may contain GH but they are fake and being fake the chances of them being accurately dosed is highly unlikely, i have seen serum tests from the brown tops that show very little, but as i said in an earlier thread you can have a high serum test but the GH could be biologically inactive


i dont know....maybe you are right, i only can speak about my experience past year, i was very happy with results lean and great pumps only with brown tops. Now im with black, from now seems to be with the yellows from .cn the best and trusted hyges. I hope to have similar results with the blacks hyges.


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

gymspaz said:


> ive seen people have the codes check out ok but then pinning the stuff end up with an itchy rash type thing around the injection site and little to no progress in months on it, don't think that's meant to happen ?


Itching only happens in some people, including myself, but only when jabbing subq. Switching to IM sorted this problem and I had great results.

The codes on boxes of original hyge (www.hygenepharma.com) can't be copied. Once they have been checked once they can't be checked again.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Running pharma GH is night and day different. Muscle is fuller and rounder. Hair/skin is much softer and better. Hyge doesn't compare.

Its crap tbh.


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

Assuming I lay my hands on genuine hyge, does it do it's job at 5 iu a day??? Or is it a complete waste of time?


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

ironman1985bcn said:


> Assuming I lay my hands on genuine hyge, does it do it's job at 5 iu a day??? Or is it a complete waste of time?


You will definitely see differences with 5iu of proper hyge. Pharma is just better.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Can'[t believe how many threads there are about fake growth at the moment! It seems there is as much fake (Im including the UG 'pharma' in this) as there is genuine. Seems to be a massive increase in it in the last 6 months

No disrespect to anyone but if I felt that I had to post pics of what I was buying from a source, that in itself speaks volumes. I'm lucky I have never had anything fake, well apart from a box of Sopharma clen which a friend sent me to look at so I would know if I came across them

If I had any doubts about my source the last thing I would order is GH! I've only done it once and the CTS from Hyges was so horrendous at 8iu a day. Forearms and hands swole up so badly I could not train properly, sleep or pick stuff up, without hammering insane combos of DHC, Codeine Phosphate, Nubain etc just to get through workouts. Had a reality check before long and just stopped and give the rest away. Friend thought it was Christmas!

GH seems to be in fashion at the moment and to be brutally honest the only people I know who get impressive results from it are those who's training and diet is pretty much spot on. Im just not convinced its worth it bang for buck although my pal is recovering from injury and using 2iu of Pfizer growth along with a very moderate amount of AAS and is growing like never before. Definitely want to go down the pharma route when I get my next working contract and can afford to sustain it. Also want to drop a fair bit more blubber as well.

Had a guy come up to me in the gym recently (after hovering around me sheepishly for close to an hour!) and ask if I could get him GH to help him lose weight. I just said yeah and quoted the pfizer prices (had no intention of selling it to him) and saw the blood draw from his face. He hasn't been back since! Probably selling his house!


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Pharma is superior if you can get it/afford it if you can't then hygetropin or another generic is the only option..

8 iu of humatrope ed blew 10 iu of hyge.. It was also to much due to the water retention I'm finding 6iu a better balance


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Irish Beast said:


> Can'[t believe how many threads there are about fake growth at the moment! It seems there is as much fake (Im including the UG 'pharma' in this) as there is genuine. Seems to be a massive increase in it in the last 6 months
> 
> No disrespect to anyone but if I felt that I had to post pics of what I was buying from a source, that in itself speaks volumes. I'm lucky I have never had anything fake, well apart from a box of Sopharma clen which a friend sent me to look at so I would know if I came across them
> 
> ...


^^^^^THIS^^^^^ great post.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

genuine GH is genuine GH but when you have things like HYge that have been copied time and time again and then add to that people with agenda's it is hard to see the wood for the tree's

there are some decent generics around like Genetech and some decent top class chinese like Ansomone (made in a genuine GMP certified factory and used in chinese hospitals)

like some have said check the codes make sure they are genuine but also use your head.....

Pharma is faked it is more likely to fake a cartridge or vial than it is a pen.....but again this does not mean there is no genuine around as there is, if your source has never stocked Pharma GH then he has loads i would run a mile.

many make comparisons between different brands 2iu of this better than 6iu of that blah blah blah, like anyone has documented everything when using a certain brand then duplicated it on a another brand, i prefer Pharma and it certainly gives you a different look to any other type of GH but could i say 4iu of say Geno was better than 10iu of Hyge.....no not with any certainty, but in saying that i would certainly choose pharma and pay the extra whenever possible (i use Genetech when away from home).....

the most common thing i hear when dealing with GH is people saying "whats the cheapest brand" or "pharma is not worth it because of cost" let me tell you guys if you cannot afford Pharma or your only concern is cost then stay away from GH as it is not for you imo.......

Irish Beat is correct if you are going to use GH then make sure everything else is nailed and i mean properly nailed and you will get the results.


----------



## gymspaz (May 23, 2014)

RXQueenie said:


> because I've never had any issues with the genuine hyge and can't vouch for the other coloured tops. would u go for geno?


If I was going to use it I'd probably go for Pfizer tbh


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

gymspaz said:


> If I was going to use it I'd probably go for Pfizer tbh


Having used lots of Hyge, Rips, Kefei, blah blah blah...

...get pharma. Be it Pfizer pens or Norditropin pens, the difference is night and day.

With proper GH I find my muscle is much rounder and fuller, esp when training and I'm lean even when adding size.


----------



## get mad get mad (May 25, 2009)

Easy saying that it's getting hold of it that's a problem


----------



## gymspaz (May 23, 2014)

get mad get mad said:


> Easy saying that it's getting hold of it that's a problem


blatant 'can anyone get hold of it' post :lol:


----------



## get mad get mad (May 25, 2009)

Blatantly not, it's not easy to get hold of, it's ok people saying get pharma but if you can't get hold if it

Knowing what else to get is a bonus.....doughnut


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

get mad get mad said:


> Blatantly not, it's not easy to get hold of, it's ok people saying get pharma but if you can't get hold if it
> 
> Knowing what else to get is a bonus.....doughnut


People are saying get pharma if you can get pens. If not save money and don't buy hyge etc because its very often ****.

Unless you like spending almost a months worth meat of food on filling powder with the GH active ingredient of a lolly pop.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

To be honest I don't know why more people don't use the ghrp products over synthetic Gh.

I use ghrp and hyge. Good results with both.

Also used the synthetic geno pens which were fcuking awesome but seriously the cost of that on a continuos basis is only worth it if you are at a high amateur or pro level. Or have tons of cash to burn.

I think a lot of people get this idea that the best pharma Gh is the holy grail that will elevate them to pro level. Well not without superior genetics because even the best Gh at high doses will illicit horrible sides in joint pain and water retention.


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Not asking for a source and I know the average prices on 100iu of generic, but how much more would you expect pharma to be? 25%, 50%, 100%?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

dt36 said:


> Not asking for a source and I know the average prices on 100iu of generic, but how much more would you expect pharma to be? 25%, 50%, 100%?


Roughly 3x per iu


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Cheers Tom.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Tom is bang on about the peptides, there are a lot of guys who seem want to use GH yet they will get the same if not better results overall from some good peptides with a good protocol..


----------



## gearunit (May 25, 2014)

Hey pscarb how is a good peptides protokol.. I Think that most of Then is junk.. Ghrp6 works good


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

gearunit said:


> Hey pscarb how is a good peptides protokol.. I Think that most of Then is junk.. Ghrp6 works good


most of them are junk?? if you are getting them from a good source then all GHRP's (GHRP-2, 6 and IPAM) are very good along with MOD GRF 1-29


----------



## gearunit (May 25, 2014)

What is a good source and protokol.. I read you are all HG hgh


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

gearunit said:


> What is a good source and protokol.. I read you are all HG hgh


i am what? HG hgh??

Good Protocol:

GHRP-2/Mod GRF at saturation dose 4 x day taken 3hrs apart

IPAM/Mod GRF at a dose of 500mcg/100mcg taken at bed time


----------



## gearunit (May 25, 2014)

Human grade hgh  damn every 3 hours how do you do that while at work going around with syringes


----------



## gearunit (May 25, 2014)

Or i mean Pharma grade hgh


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

gearunit said:


> Human grade hgh  damn every 3 hours how do you do that while at work going around with syringes


i have no idea what you are talking about......

you do not have to inject every 3hrs you need to leave at least 3hrs between injections.....you asked for the best protocol this is it.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> Tom is bang on about the peptides, there are a lot of guys who seem want to use GH yet they will get the same if not better results overall from some good peptides with a good protocol..


Out of interest mate,

The piggy back method gh/peptide combo, isit a shot of peps then 15 min later small dose of gh?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

bail said:


> Out of interest mate,
> 
> The piggy back method gh/peptide combo, isit a shot of peps then 15 min later small dose of gh?


yes mate 1-4iu of GH


----------

